# Quadrant hinge installation



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was wondering if there is any one out there that has been successful installing quadrant hinges? I know there are several jigs available you can see several at: https://www.google.com/search?q=qua...A4APOyYE4&sqi=2&ved=0CEgQsAQ&biw=1036&bih=480

A friend of mine and I have come up with a jig that I believe is very accurate and repeatable. I have used it flawlessly several time now and it has made for me using the quadrant hinge enjoyable. Because the design is from someone else I have decided to copy write the design for Bill's sake but don't care who uses it. The design is very simple and strait forward with exact repeatability being it's strength. I used a board that is 14" square the fence is 1 1/2". The way it works is after doing the box and lid for one side you take the fence off turn the board over reattach the fence using the same holes and do the other side, this is what makes it repeatable. I will be using it in a couple days and will take lots of pictures to show how it works. 

So the next addition will I hope explain just how it works, and I am on the hook to do the next edition.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just subscribing - especially after looking at the current jewelry box 3-4 times


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It occurred to me early this morning that some folks may not know what a quadrant hinge is, so pic one will make it more clear. To me this hinge is a very attractive hinge making the box a little classier. I always wanted to use them but was limited by the difficulty of getting them installed and aligned so when my buddy Bill came up with the concept shown here I had a way of using this hinge, that I like so well, with a degree of ease. One of the things I hope is that others will be able to use this jig to better their projects.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

xplorx4 said:


> It occurred to me early this morning that some folks may not know what a quadrant hinge is, so pic one will make it more clear. To me this hinge is a very attractive hinge making the box a little classier. I always wanted to use them but was limited by the difficulty of getting them installed and aligned so when my buddy Bill came up with the concept shown here I had a way of using this hinge, that I like so well, with a degree of ease. One of the things I hope is that others will be able to use this jig to better their projects.


Thanks for the photo Jerry, I wasn't sure what a quadrant hinge was. Now your jig makes more sense to me. Looking forward to seeing how it is actually used.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Watching and waiting. I'm just blue-skying here but is there by chance a table mounted guide bushing involved?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes there is, in my case I used a 1/2" guide bushing. This bushing does cause one problem, the chips have no where to go and build up in the channel so I have to shut down about twice during the cutting and clear the chips, to me this is a small price to pay for getting the repeatability.

I will begin a series on this, hopefully early next week and post with pictures. Please be patient this writing things up is not my strong suit.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome Jerry I used the same hinges but did it by hand. Took me about three hours and I have special ordered the jig Brusso sells.

Great job!


----------

